# Usedom - Gelegenheitsangler, wohin?



## Mescalero (17. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 
die Kurzurlaubsplanung nimmt Formen an....anscheinend geht es später im Sommer in die Gegend um Zinnowitz. 
Ich möchte mir nicht extra Geschirr für die Ostsee kaufen, das dann die nächsten drei Jahre im Keller vor sich hinrottet, bin aber mit Friedfischgerät gut ausgerüstet und ein paar Spinn- und Fliegenruten hat es auch.

Was bietet sich an? Brandungsangeln wahrscheinlich eher nicht? Die kleinen Häfen/Kaimauern evtl.?

Bin euch für Tipps dankbar!


----------



## Thomas. (18. Juni 2020)

ich habe vom Salzwasser keine Ahnung weder Süd, Nord noch Ostsee, ich persönlich wenn ich wüste was für Fische zu erwarten wäre, würde mir irgend ein 20€ Combo bei Ask oder eBay besorgen , das Risiko mir für 1-2 angeltagen mein gutes Zeugs zu versauen wäre mir zu groß.


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Juni 2020)

Angeltechnisch ist da nicht viel los.....






						Angeln auf Usedom
					

Hallo zusammen, werde über die Feiertage auf Usedom (Heringsdorf) sein und möchte gerne die Zeit zum angeln nutzen. Bin für alles offen, meine Vorlieben wären Zander und Mefo,  das sind die Fische die ich noch nie gefangen habe |bigeyes Wer hätte da ein paar Tips,das was ich hier im Forum bisher...




					www.anglerboard.de
				









						Usedom
					

Hallo, bin grad auf Usedom. Hatte die Hoffnung im Angelladen vor Ort Tipps zu bekommen, nur leider hatte der Herr grad keine Lust. Hat jemand einen Tipp wo man ohne Boot mit Kind etwas angeln kann. Lohnt der Küstenschein? Haus haben wir in der Nähe vom Wolgast See. Kann man dort ohne Boot...




					www.anglerboard.de
				









						Watangeln auf Usedom (Ostsee) im Sommer?
					

Da meine Recherchen bisher nicht sonderlich erfolgreich waren noch einmal hier: Es heißt oft, dass Usedom, aufgrund der langen flachen Sandstrände mit wenig Struktur, ungeeignet zum Watangeln ist. Ich bin demnächst für eine Woche auf der Insel und habe eigentlich Bock mal in die Wathose zu...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Mescalero (18. Juni 2020)

Das klingt ja nicht so prickelnd....dann vielleicht lieber die Peene probieren.
In Anklam habe ich vor ein paar Jahren mal eine ganze Kompanie Barschangler gesehen, die vom Kai aus geangelt haben - mit deprimiertem Gesichtsausdruck, keiner hat ein Wort gesprochen, eine geradezu gespenstige Szenerie war das.


----------



## Blueser (18. Juni 2020)

Ich war letztes Jahr in Ahlbeck, habe da am Wolgastsee bei Korswandt auf Hecht geangelt. Der dortige Bootsverleih bietet das Ruderboot zum Angeln für 8€ am Tag an. Angelschein gibt es im Hotel gleich daneben an der Rezeption. Sind schöne Hechte drin, Ostufer ist zwar hängerträchtig, aber da stehen die Großen.


----------



## Mescalero (18. Juni 2020)

Danke dir, so etwas wäre der Plan B. Eigentlich hatte ich die fixe Idee, wenn ich schon mal (alle paar Jahre einmal...) an der Küste bin, auch dort zu angeln. Binnengewässer habe ich ja sonst auch zur Verfügung. Den See kenne ich übrigens von früheren Besuchen.

Aber wenn nix geht, ist es eben so.


----------



## hans albers (19. Juni 2020)

achterwasser wäre vielleicht auch ne alternative, abends mit tauwurm
oder mit boot auf zander /barsch.

ostseeseite ist leider sehr flach und wenig mit guten /abwechlsungsreichen spots gesegnet.

oder  die peene zb . wolgast


----------



## Hecht100+ (19. Juni 2020)

Peenestrom - von Karnin bis Peenemünde
					

Hallo jungs,   in diesem Thema soll es, wie der Name schon sagt, um den Peenestrom gehen.   Fragen, Antworten, Fangberichte, Urlaub, Bootsvermietung, Angelshops, Angelstellen, Slippstellen, lustiges etc. - alles kann hier rein.   Ich persönlich finds immer gut, wenn man schnell die infos bekommt...




					www.anglerboard.de
				



Das wäre die andere Seite von Usedom ( wenigstens Teilweise )


----------



## Mescalero (19. Juni 2020)

hans albers schrieb:


> achterwasser wäre vielleicht auch ne alternative....


Das stimmt! Daran hatte ich noch gar nicht gedacht, da gibt es schöne Ecken.


----------



## Brutzel (19. Juni 2020)

Warum sollte der Versuch in der Ostsee nix bringen? Wenn du nun Dorsch erwartest ist Usedom leider nicht der bringer aber Flunder,Aal,Barsch und Palette Weißfisch ist immer möglich. Dafür ist auch kein Brandungsgerät nötig, normale Ruten reichen völlig aus ...es sei es ist mächtig Brandung. Stellen dafür wären z.B Koserow Brandungsmauer oder Strand bei Stubbenfelde. Dann wären noch einige Seen wie z.b Schmollensee ,Wolgastsee ,Schloonsee . Achterwasser und Peene sind weitere Alternativen. Bin gerade selbst auf Usedom und teste alles mal aus. Die Fänge sind überschaubar .


----------



## Mescalero (19. Juni 2020)

Mir sind auch einige kleine Minihäfen in Erinnerung, in Wolgast oder in manchen kleinen Dörfern.
Allerdings ist die Planung schon wieder kollabiert, Usedom kommt jetzt erst im September und der Kurzurlaub demnächst geht woanders hin.


----------



## Finke20 (19. Juni 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> mit deprimiertem Gesichtsausdruck, keiner hat ein Wort gesprochen, eine geradezu gespenstige Szenerie war das.


 
@Mescalero, ich weis gar nicht was du hast, das ist der bezaubernde Pommerische Charme .

Falls du Interesse haben solltest in der Peene (Fluss) zu angeln, kannst du dich auch sehr gerne bei bedarf an mich wenden. Das ist mein Hausgewässer.
Also auf Usedom in der Ostsee zu angeln ist nicht so doll. Ich habe es vor sehr sehr vielen Jahren in Koserow vom Strand und von der Seebrücke (kann nicht mal sage ob es noch erlaubt ist) versucht. Es gab Aal, Bleie, große Plötzen und  kleine Platten. Köder ist immer Tauwurm gewesen.
Zu den Seen kann ich dir nicht viel sagen.


----------



## Mescalero (19. Juni 2020)

Finke20 schrieb:


> ... das ist der bezaubernde Pommerische Charme .


Nee, die haben einfach überhaupt nichts gefangen, keiner von denen und die standen da wohl schon seit Tagen... pommerscher Scharrrm sieht anders aus! 
Ich weiß jetzt auch wieder wo das war, in Anklam.


----------



## hans albers (20. Juni 2020)

> das ist der bezaubernde Pommerische Charme .


----------

